# Would you date a woman that used to be a man?



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

Would you date a woman that used to be a man? Assuming that they look, sound, and act 100% female and feminine, and they have female genitalia.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> No.


Why not? And also, what if you fell in love with them before they told you?


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> No.


.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Probably not, but I'm not going to say it's a definite no.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

No.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

What if she used to be a boy, but never grew up into a man before becoming a woman?


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

yes, if i like her


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No way Pedro.


----------



## darkandempty (Aug 9, 2012)

yes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not attracted to women, so no. And I would not date the reverse either cause the lack of a penis is a deal breaker.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Are you referring to yourself, because you keep adding these what if scenarios?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

:con


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


> Are you referring to yourself, because you keep adding these what if scenarios?


Yes


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

To be honest, just the idea makes me kind of queasy.

I didn't know it was possible for a male to ever have female genitalia; though, if that is the case I don't know why you would tell that haha.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Nope. Adding/erasing certain physical parts isn't enough for me. He'd still be a man at the core and that knowledge, alone, would be enough to prevent any sexual attraction to him.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Nope. Adding/erasing certain physical parts isn't enough for me. He'd still be a man at the core and that knowledge, alone, would be enough to prevent any sexual attraction to him.


They aren't though, trannies change their bodies because they feel like the opposite sex and not the one they were born as. Also, after being on hormone treatments for a while, it changes the way you think.
Do you think a tranny could survive as a female with a normal female social life etc if they were just a man?


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

A man can never 100% become a woman, and vice versa. Close is not enough for me. Knowing that he was born as something else, entirely, and that none of his physical parts are natural is a huge deal breaker.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> A man can never 100% become a woman, and vice versa. Close is not enough for me. Knowing that he was born as something else, entirely, and that none of his physical parts are natural is a huge deal breaker.


I actually agree with this.Thank you for posting a good reason.


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> A man can never 100% become a woman, and vice versa. Close is not enough for me. Knowing that he was born as something else, entirely, and that none of his physical parts are natural is a huge deal breaker.


when you really get to know someone, and fall in love with them, and see them for the person they are beneath the surface, you might find that you won't care.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

awfulness said:


> when you really get to know someone, and fall in love with them, and see them for the person they are beneath the surface, you might find that you won't care.


I am hoping this will happen. Do you think it's best to tell a man that you aren't a real female on the first date, after a while, right before sex, after sex, or another time?


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

chiaza said:


> I am hoping this will happen. Do you think it's best to tell a man that you aren't a real female on the first date, after a while, right before sex, after sex, or another time?


that's a tough one. you have to expect that some guys will not accept you and dump you. and why take that risk? you'd only take that risk if you feel it's very important that he knows that you used to be a man. if that's the case, then sure, take the risk. tell him before sex, but after foreplay, when he's really really really horny.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

awfulness said:


> when you really get to know someone, and fall in love with them, and see them for the person they are beneath the surface, you might find that you won't care.


I don't doubt the possibility that I could connect with someone that used to be a man on an emotional or intellectual level, but not on a purely physical level. Sexual attraction is a must for me, and I could never have that with anything other than a genuine woman.


----------



## BluePill (Aug 7, 2012)

awfulness said:


> when you really get to know someone, and fall in love with them, and see them for the person they are beneath the surface, you might find that you won't care.


 The hard part is getting to that point. Instantly most men are going to be very uneasy with the idea and would not let it get to the point of knowing the person for who they really are. So the problem comes down to you may have to lie at first and then creates a whole another problem in itself. You will have people that will be ok with it and people that will not no matter how many questions you ask them or scenarios you give them. Me personally I would say no I don't care how nice that person looks or how good there interest click with mine at first. The minute I find out she use to be a man my mind would close itself off to the idea of going any further at that point.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

awfulness said:


> tell him before sex, but after foreplay, when he's really really really horny.


I was thinking of doing that, but what if he became violent?



ThrashtilDeath said:


> I don't doubt the possibility that I could connect with someone that used to be a man on an emotional or intellectual level, but not on a purely physical level. Sexual attraction is a must for me, and I could never have that with anything other than a genuine woman.


If it's about physical attraction, a lot of the women who used to be men look exactly like a normal woman, hormones do that.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

BluePill said:


> The hard part is getting to that point. Instantly most men are going to be very uneasy with the idea and would not let it get to the point of knowing the person for who they really are. So the problem comes down to you may have to lie at first and then creates a whole another problem in itself. You will have people that will be ok with it and people that will not no matter how many questions you ask them or scenarios you give them. Me personally I would say no I don't care how nice that person looks or how good there interest click with mine at first. The minute I find out she use to be a man my mind would close itself off to the idea of going any further at that point.


So you found this great person, you share many interests and you make each other laugh and you always feel happy when you are around each other, she is also physically attractive. When she tells you "I was born a boy, but I haven't been since my early teens since I feel like a woman", do you suddenly see this beautiful woman as a man and run away? Would it really matter?


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

chiaza said:


> I was thinking of doing that, but what if he became violent?


then you're dating the wrong type of men. there's no excuse to ever get violent unless it's in response to violence. .


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

chiaza said:


> If it's about physical attraction, a lot of the women who used to be men look exactly like a normal woman, hormones do that.


In a drunken stupor I could probably be fooled, but it's more about the _knowledge_ that they're not a natural woman that would kill the attraction for me, and that revelation would be inevitable, assuming I spend enough time with that person.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> In a drunken stupor I could probably be fooled, but it's more about the _knowledge_ that they're not a natural woman that would kill the attraction for me, and that revelation would be inevitable, assuming I spend enough time with that person.


Is it just that they used to be male, or is it that they used to be a man?
Is there a difference for you between someone that went from a boy to a woman vs a hairy big man to a woman?


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

chiaza said:


> Is it just that they used to be male, or is it that they used to be a man?
> Is there a difference for you between someone that went from a boy to a woman vs a hairy big man to a woman?


Nope, no difference for me. Male >> Female, no matter how traditionally masculine they were is a no-go.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Nope, no difference for me. Male >> Female, no matter how traditionally masculine they were is a no-go.


I see. Would you mind responding to this one as well?



chiaza said:


> So you found this great person, you share many interests and you make each other laugh and you always feel happy when you are around each other, she is also physically attractive. When she tells you "I was born a boy, but I haven't been since my early teens since I feel like a woman", do you suddenly see this beautiful woman as a man and run away? Would it really matter?


----------



## BluePill (Aug 7, 2012)

chiaza said:


> So you found this great person, you share many interests and you make each other laugh and you always feel happy when you are around each other, she is also physically attractive. When she tells you "I was born a boy, but I haven't been since my early teens since I feel like a woman", do you suddenly see this beautiful woman as a man and run away? Would it really matter?


 To my brain yes it does. I wouldn't turn and run like a bat out of hell but if anything beyond talking and enjoying each other company was suggested I would politely end it there with nothing personal against that person. Its just how I think I would act if that happened. If that option in myself changes somewhere in my life I may think otherwise but at the current time that is just how I feel about it.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

BluePill said:


> To my brain yes it does. I wouldn't turn and run like a bat out of hell but if anything beyond talking and enjoying each other company was suggested I would politely end it there with nothing personal against that person. Its just how I think I would act if that happened. If that option in myself changes somewhere in my life I may think otherwise but at the current time that is just how I feel about it.


Would you feel like you were gay if you were having sexual fantasies involving this person before you found out?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it's good that you're trying to get a general idea of how people would react, but I hope you don't use the more personal opinions from the more detailed questions as a basis for what people think. Every person has their own views and the guy you actually meet might have a completely different view than the people on here.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


> I think it's good that you're trying to get a general idea of how people would react, but I hope you don't use the more personal opinions from the more detailed questions as a basis for what people think. Every person has their own views and the guy you actually meet might have a completely different view than the people on here.


From what I can see on here, most men would not be interested and run when they find out. However, I don't know how many can actually do that after falling in love.


----------



## BluePill (Aug 7, 2012)

chiaza said:


> Would you feel like you were gay if you were having sexual fantasies involving this person before you found out?


 Me personally no I try really hard to not think in those terms. I see it more as a betrayal of image. It wouldn't really change my response to that person just the point of any fantasies would no longer be there. I try to be understanding to a point with just about everything but I can't change how I feel about something at the end of the day. Even if I was lied to and it got past the point and even after sex once I found out there would be two problems. One would be that I was lied to and the second would be that the person use to be a man and then I would no longer be understanding with that person. I have never been in that predicament before so I can only give you the way I would handle it from behind this computer screen.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

chiaza said:


> However, I don't know how many can actually do that after falling in love.


That's the thing though. It's a hard thing to try and imagine if the person has never been in that situation since it is such a unique situation and calls many things into question, so that's why I think most of the answers will be no.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sorry, but no


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

No


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

No, I don't want to insult a transgender, but once a man always a man.:no


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

No because I'm straight, but I would date FTM transsexual.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe, especially since I think I might be Bi Sexual.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

AllToAll said:


> No because I'm straight, but I would date FTM transsexual.


Same.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd be open to it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder what the guys here think of "men" born with androgen insensitivity disorder. They have plenty of testosterone, have the XY chromosome, and testicles inside their abdomen. Their body can't respond to the testosterone so they grow up looking totally female except they can't have kids and never have periods. They also have no pubic hair or armpit hair due to the insensitivity. Many don't even find out till they are a teenager and wonder who they haven't gotten their period yet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complete_androgen_insensitivity_syndrome


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

She'd have to be the best looking tranny I've ever seen.

Like, Sidney Starr status times ten.


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

No matter how good the transition has been, there is often some vestiges of once being a male. For me, the voice is what is often the deal breaker. It's not quite female sounding, though not entirely masculine....sorta in-between. Big turn off for me. Little things like that bother me, but some can overlook these things because they fall in love with you as a person (and as a woman). You shouldn't worry.

Trans people deserve love and acceptance, but some guys just aren't attracted to that type of woman. That's just like any other type of woman though, they attract some men and don't attract others.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Rossy said:


> No way Pedro.


oh the irony


----------



## orbero (Jul 20, 2012)

I would if she is attractive.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

A few guys I know really well have both told me they would still want to date me if I had been born a male. I asked them because I'm so tall, and if I were to dress like a drag queen I might just look like a super successful transformation. I was also drunk. I also know guys who watch "trannie" porn. So it doesn't matter to everyone.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I feel bad for saying it, but no.


----------

